# Wet Logs Banned



## antiquesam (Feb 21, 2020)

I don't think its going to be the same at meets anymore. As we sit around the smokeless fuel pit throwing coffee logs onto the fire.


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 21, 2020)

Logs made of coffee,boy you lot are very strange.


----------



## Nabsim (Feb 21, 2020)

Seasoned logs are okay, burn better as well


----------



## Deleted member 35703 (Feb 21, 2020)

Who will police it probably carry on using log burner with seasoned and unseasoned


----------



## caledonia (Feb 21, 2020)

Another way of punishment for the man on the street. I heat my house with two log burners and cut and season my own logs. Thank feck I don’t live in Englandshire.


----------



## Makzine (Feb 21, 2020)

Trouble is if you burn the politicians they are even wetter …...………...


----------



## maingate (Feb 21, 2020)

caledonia said:


> Another way of punishment for the man on the street. I heat my house with two log burners and cut and season my own logs. Thank feck I don’t live in Englandshire.



We have gas central heating in Englandshire.


----------



## Obanboy666 (Feb 21, 2020)

Who burns wet logs ?
They smoke like hell, burn poorly, loads of crap goes up chimney which potentially can catch fire and much less heat emitted. 
I usually burn smokeless nuggets in my 2 stoves @ £6.50 per 25 kg bag. Any wet recently felled Wood i get is put into my wood store for at least a year to ensure it’s air dried and ok for burning.


----------



## Fazerloz (Feb 21, 2020)

Ban all log and all coal burners, 3 times worse than vehicles. Anyone caught put their head on a spike.
 After all we need to stop global warming or were all doomed,


----------



## Robmac (Feb 21, 2020)

maingate said:


> We have gas central heating in Englandshire.



Must cost a packet to heat Maingate Manor Jim.

Get a proper fire, you could always throw poor people on it if short of logs.


----------



## Fazerloz (Feb 21, 2020)

Adria home said:


> Who will police it probably carry on using log burner with seasoned and unseasoned



If the fines are big enough a army of smoke sniffers will soon be employed. Got to get that money off you.


----------



## groyne (Feb 21, 2020)

About time they banned sale of wet wood. They should also ban the practice of describing loose stacked wood as a volume. Loose stacked wood sold as a metre cubed usually turns out to be about 0.6 of a metre cubed when it's neatly stacked in the woodshed.


----------



## colinm (Feb 21, 2020)

We have had Multifuel stoves for decades, and before that open fires, this will have zero effect on us as we only burn smokeless and our own sourced seasoned wood. However I know several people who burn all sorts of crap on their fires, quite how the legislation will be able to halt this I don't know.


----------



## The laird (Feb 21, 2020)

This will be annie knackered


----------



## Robmac (Feb 21, 2020)

We've recently found a supplier of well seasoned timber, mainly Ash which ironically will be turned into ash. It's fantastic stuff and a good price. He tells me that there will be a good supply for many years to come. 

We also have a whole load of kiln dried pine from our business to use as kindling so we're pretty much sorted.

I've just bought a second woodburner for my man cave in the garden so I might move in there!


----------



## vindiboy (Feb 21, 2020)

Oh dear I have about 2 tons of coal and a huge wood store filled with mixed logs and scrap wood old wardrobes tables chairs and 4x2 3x2 4x4 scrap timber and usually winter here in Spain what will I do, another worry hee hee. I also have gas central heating but that is rarely needed.


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 21, 2020)

Could not be ar-ed with wood or coal,who cleans it and fills it,oil easy just set the temp stat and it takes care of its self leaving me to come and go as i please,two oil fills a year.


----------



## vindiboy (Feb 21, 2020)

If Guido Fawkes had done a proper job we would not have needed an annual bonfire to celebrate his demise wet wood tree branches old pallets a few tyres etc, what will happen to that lot now?


----------



## vindiboy (Feb 21, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> Could not be ar-ed with wood or coal,who cleans it and fills it,oil easy just set the temp stat and it takes care of its self leaving me to come and go as i please,two oil fills a year.


Are you serious, burn dirty oil?


----------



## 2cv (Feb 21, 2020)

I’m pleased to see that something is being done about this. I’ve spent several years trying to detox from being poisoned at work, but know that a nearby wood-burner is polluting the air at home. My white van is covered in black specks from it within a week of being parked.


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 21, 2020)

vindiboy said:


> Are you serious, burn dirty oil?


I wash mine.


----------



## colinm (Feb 21, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> Could not be ar-ed with wood or coal,who cleans it and fills it,oil easy just set the temp stat and it takes care of its self leaving me to come and go as i please,two oil fills a year.



I've got to say that the oil boiler at 'new house' is a damn site more practical when you are hobbling about on a dodgy hip.


----------



## Martin P (Feb 21, 2020)

Logs were costing me a fortune till i found how well screwfix catalogues burn. Now i subscribe online and have hundreds of catalogues for all sorts of things sent to me. Heats my house for nothing


----------



## Makzine (Feb 21, 2020)

All the bigger bonfire for me then


----------



## Fazerloz (Feb 21, 2020)

colinmd said:


> I've got to say that the oil boiler at 'new house' is a damn site more practical when you are hobbling about on a dodgy hip.



Get a new one fitted,[ hip that is] i can highly recomend.  I had a new one just over a year ago i now want another they are that good.


----------



## vindiboy (Feb 21, 2020)

In the black days I worked in the Southhampton Ford Transit factory, and we were constantly getting complaints from folks living within a square mile of of the plant about paint specks on their vehicles from our spray booths and ovens we Ford paid out lots of money in compo and car cleaning to these folks to keep them sweet, it was always worse after a weekend big dig as it was called when the booths and ovens were dismantled and new filters were installed, because a lot of residue got disturbed. The overall pollution was always there, it was never proven that we were responsible for it.


----------



## Tonybvi (Feb 21, 2020)

Never use wet logs on a wood burner, only well seasoned.  I cut, leave in the open for a year then under cover for at least another year before using.
if anybody has read the excellent book “Norwegian Wood“ there is a chapter devoted to the top down method of lighting a wood burner to prevent pollution and it has been proven to work.  Apparently the Norwegian Government were so concerned about high levels of log burner pollution that they initiated a campaign on teaching folk how to light their stoves - pollution levels dropped dramatically.


----------



## colinm (Feb 21, 2020)

Fazerloz said:


> Get a new one fitted,[ hip that is] i can highly recomend.  I had a new one just over a year ago i now want another they are that good.



Easier said than done, The type of joint I need is not done by all the surgeons, I'm on rolling notice for a cancelation, meanwhile I should be on the next batch to be booked in.


----------



## Robmac (Feb 21, 2020)

Tonybvi said:


> Never use wet logs on a wood burner, only well seasoned.  I cut, leave in the open for a year then under cover for at least another year before using.
> if anybody has read the excellent book “Norwegian Wood“ there is a chapter devoted to the top down method of lighting a wood burner to prevent pollution and it has been proven to work.  Apparently the Norwegian Government were so concerned about high levels of log burner pollution that they initiated a campaign on teaching folk how to light their stoves - pollution levels dropped dramatically.



I've used the top down method on a camp fire before now but never thought to use it in the log burner.

I will give it a try.


----------



## The laird (Feb 21, 2020)

That system we have used on our burley log burner for a few years now and I get it cleaned once a year ( certified ) and the guy said I’m doing it too often and there’s hardly any deposits when he puts that thing right up the fleu 
hardly any smoke and certainly no specks etc 
always get quality kiln dried and we’ve got the log store


----------



## witzend (Feb 21, 2020)

Tonybvi said:


> Apparently the Norwegian Government were so concerned about high levels of log burner pollution that they initiated a campaign on teaching folk how to light their stoves - pollution levels dropped dramatically.






 just saw this last night


----------



## maingate (Feb 21, 2020)

Robmac said:


> Must cost a packet to heat Maingate Manor Jim.
> 
> Get a proper fire, you could always throw poor people on it if short of logs.



Get a proper fire you say!

I grew up with a coal fire and when I was old enough I had to hump a Ton of coal, in 2 buckets, up 9 steps and round the side of the house, then throw it into the coalhouse.   And repeat the procedure every month. I used to Mine the stuff all day at work as well, so you can see that I quickly got sick of the sight of coal.

Before woodburners got fashionable (early 1980s'), I spent a small fortune on a Bosky multifuel stove which did all the heating and hot water for a large Cottage that had no Gas supply. My Barn was full of wood when Winter started but it took a lot to run 9 or 10 radiators. I could have got an Aga but they were only good for a maximum of 7 radiators. The beauty of the Bosky was that it would also burn coal, so now and again I got a Ton of sea coal. It used to bang and crack a lot as the stone content burst in the stove but chucked out a lot of heat.  Two local companies that installed PVC double glazing allowed me to take any wooden window frames I wanted out of their skips in their yard. You would not believe how much Mahogany I burnt, it was by far the best wood ever. Gave out tons of heat and there was virtually no ash left afterwards.

The Wife used to put a bit of oil on the top and cook my steak and fried eggs as it had a 3 position grate. Bottom for heating and hot water, top for cooking.

So thanks but I will stick to gas CH.


----------



## antiquesam (Feb 21, 2020)

I've got an open fire. It gets lit at the weekend and is more entertaining than the TV, or so I'm told because it usually sends me to sleep. £50 worth of logs and 10 bags of B&M £2.99 coal sees me through the winter. It's cheaper than the TV licence.


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Feb 21, 2020)

I bought a 6 acre wood and it is full of dead ash, from ash dieback disease and the recent winds have knocked over a lot of the live ones now. Plenty of wood for my stoves but the amount of machinery I need to process the logs is quite expensive, I HAVE to bring the big logs home and store them for a fair time as if I was to leave them piled up in the wood they would not be there the next few days. Keeps us warm when cutting it and the warm when chopping it and warm when we burn it.  Gas bill was £170 last year. and that was for cooking and washing.  I keep the wood dry and windblown so it dries to under 20% in a couple of months and lower still for the summer.    Unseasoned wood burns like wet asbestos  so it is NEVER worth trying to do it.


----------



## Jayg (Feb 21, 2020)

That’s what this is trying to stop.
It’s the sale of wood and coal in bags at your local garage/ shop that will stop.
As stated wet wood is cra p.
It’s does not stop folk buying it though!


----------



## Martin P (Feb 21, 2020)

Love my log splitter. Arguably a good axeman might be quicker but it is a lot easier on the back. Also my Stihl chainsaw. Like you say, logging warms you 3 times


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 21, 2020)

antiquesam said:


> I've got an open fire. It gets lit at the weekend and is more entertaining than the TV, or so I'm told because it usually sends me to sleep. £50 worth of logs and 10 bags of B&M £2.99 coal sees me through the winter. It's cheaper than the TV licence.


And does that keep the home at 21c all year round.


----------



## Robmac (Feb 21, 2020)

maingate said:


> Get a proper fire you say!
> 
> I grew up with a coal fire and when I was old enough I had to hump a Ton of coal, in 2 buckets, up 9 steps and round the side of the house, then throw it into the coalhouse.   And repeat the procedure every month. I used to Mine the stuff all day at work as well, so you can see that I quickly got sick of the sight of coal.
> 
> ...



You an yer 3 position grate Jim.

We only 'ad two!


----------



## Allen (Feb 22, 2020)

One thing is for certain.......the price for seasoned  logs will go up!


----------



## antiquesam (Feb 22, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> And does that keep the home at 21c all year round.


No, I'm a soft southerner now I have central heating for that. The fire is entertainment.


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 22, 2020)

Allen said:


> One thing is for certain.......the price for seasoned  logs will go up!


And many trees will be cut down.


----------



## campervanannie (Feb 22, 2020)

The laird said:


> This will be annie knackered


Well I think this is payback for celebrating Guy Fawkes it’s only taken the 415 years still what goes around comes around eventually


----------



## campervanannie (Feb 22, 2020)

vindiboy said:


> If Guido Fawkes had done a proper job we would not have needed an annual bonfire to celebrate his demise wet wood tree branches old pallets a few tyres etc, what will happen to that lot now?


Landfill.


----------



## groyne (Feb 22, 2020)

Who uses fire lighters? My method for lighting the stove is to put smaller logs along the back and sides, scrunched up newspapers in the middle and kindling on top of that. All controls fully open, light the paper in several places, leave the door ajar and watch it go. When the kindling is fully alight, another small log on top, once up to temp, shut the door, adjust the controls, feed as necessary.


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 22, 2020)

They used to use sugar and dripping to light a fire here.


----------



## campervanannie (Feb 22, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> They used to use sugar and dripping to light a fire here.


yes we did and potato peelings to damp it down at night.


----------



## n brown (Feb 22, 2020)

my mother would burn anything to get the fire going , cooking oil, boot polish , sugar etc , then hold a newspaper page across the fireplace to create a draught . many's the time this caught fire , resulting in a strange sweary fire  dance you wouldn't dare laugh at
in the house we had in Provence we had a choice of open fire that used 2 days of chainsawing up the woods to feed,or a small woodburner. i found enough flue pipe in the old sheds to go across the living room,up, and across the bedroom. workked ok ,but we'd have loved CH


----------



## caledonia (Feb 22, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> Could not be ar-ed with wood or coal,who cleans it and fills it,oil easy just set the temp stat and it takes care of its self leaving me to come and go as i please,two oil fills a year.





Tonybvi said:


> Never use wet logs on a wood burner, only well seasoned.  I cut, leave in the open for a year then under cover for at least another year before using.
> if anybody has read the excellent book “Norwegian Wood“ there is a chapter devoted to the top down method of lighting a wood burner to prevent pollution and it has been proven to work.  Apparently the Norwegian Government were so concerned about high levels of log burner pollution that they initiated a campaign on teaching folk how to light their stoves - pollution levels dropped dramatically.


I have a Worcester Greenstar Heatslave oil combi boiler which takes care of the hot water only because being rural we don’t have mains gas.


----------



## witzend (Feb 22, 2020)

n brown said:


> my mother would burn anything to get the fire going ,then hold a newspaper page across the fireplace to create a draught . many's the time this caught fire , resulting in a strange sweary fire  dance you wouldn't dare laugh at


That just got me laughing seen the same dance many times we mainly used old oil filters always had a supply in a bucket when they started changing to canisters lost our supply


----------



## Nabsim (Feb 22, 2020)

We always used the newspaper to draw the fire, was the way I was taught to do it. You get quite adept at screwing the newspaper up and getting it in the fire without it going up the chimney. Mind you I would probably torch myself and everything around me now lol


----------



## caledonia (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## antiquesam (Feb 22, 2020)

n brown said:


> my mother would burn anything to get the fire going , cooking oil, boot polish , sugar etc , then hold a newspaper page across the fireplace to create a draught . many's the time this caught fire , resulting in a strange sweary fire  dance you wouldn't dare laugh at
> in the house we had in Provence we had a choice of open fire that used 2 days of chainsawing up the woods to feed,or a small woodburner. i found enough flue pipe in the old sheds to go across the living room,up, and across the bedroom. workked ok ,but we'd have loved CH


We must have been posh. We had a metal sheet with a handle to hold in front of the fire.


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Feb 22, 2020)

antiquesam said:


> We must have been posh. We had a metal sheet with a handle to hold in front of the fire.


Yea a Draw Tin

Alf


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 22, 2020)

caledonia said:


> I have a Worcester Greenstar Heatslave oil combi boiler which takes care of the hot water only because being rural we don’t have mains gas.


The oil heating does that if put in right,many are bodge jobs.


----------



## n brown (Feb 22, 2020)

caledonia said:


> View attachment 76807


reminds me of standing in a similar position wearing Levi jeans . it was only when you moved that you appreciated just how hot those copper rivets could get without scorching the material !


----------



## maingate (Feb 22, 2020)

antiquesam said:


> We must have been posh. We had a metal sheet with a handle to hold in front of the fire.



Know as a bleezer in the North East.


----------



## peter palance (Feb 22, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> Logs made of coffee,boy you lot are very strange.


trev if you are feeling strange, please have a look in the mirror,  ooooh is the pretty est,? of them all, ok take another look, not bad eh , ok. pj p.s. i wear glasses .


----------



## antiquesam (Feb 22, 2020)

maingate said:


> Know as a bleezer in the North East.


I never knew that and me a Sand dancer.


----------



## peter palance (Feb 22, 2020)

Makzine said:


> Trouble is if you burn the politicians they are even wetter …...………...


oh no.half  wet eh, ok.pj.


----------



## Toffeecat (Feb 22, 2020)

So old engine oil and tyres are ok! Few, thats ok then. But on a serious note i use smokeless fuel and dry logs on my fire. But then i look up and see a jet flying overhead and think the gov has its priorities in the wrong place.


----------



## rabW (Feb 22, 2020)

witzend said:


> just saw this last night


Every Day a schoolday - I had never heard of this method, watched the video and tried out this afternoon. Thanks so much for posting! RobbieW


----------



## Robmac (Feb 22, 2020)

rabW said:


> Every Day a schoolday - I had never heard of this method, watched the video and tried out this afternoon. Thanks so much for posting! RobbieW



Yes, I tried it out too.

Worked a treat.


----------



## wildebus (Feb 22, 2020)

I think people are a bit confused talking about who is going to police fires at gatherings and not allowed to burn wet wood.... there is no change to the law regarding the burning of coal and wet wood.
Whether people would like to see that banned or not is another matter entirely - this law is about the SALE of the product, not its use.


----------



## Allen (Feb 23, 2020)

wildebus said:


> I think people are a bit confused talking about who is going to police fires at gatherings and not allowed to burn wet wood.... there is no change to the law regarding the burning of coal and wet wood.
> Whether people would like to see that banned or not is another matter entirely - this law is about the SALE of the product, not its use.


Not sure though how I'd use it if I can't buy it......
Thankfully the Welsh government haven't followed suit .....yet.


----------



## antiquesam (Feb 23, 2020)

Toffeecat said:


> So old engine oil and tyres are ok! Few, thats ok then. But on a serious note i use smokeless fuel and dry logs on my fire. But then i look up and see a jet flying overhead and think the gov has its priorities in the wrong place.


It's not only planes. I was walking alongside Portsmouth Harbour yesterday morning as the Brittany Ferry "Connemara" was coming in and had difficulty breathing with the exhaust fumes. So all you lot taking your vans to France and Spain are responsible for our wonderful council proposing a clean air zone and charging to drive into town.


----------



## antiquesam (Feb 23, 2020)

Allen said:


> Not sure though how I'd use it if I can't buy it......
> Thankfully the Welsh government haven't followed suit .....yet.


I will just have to pop over the bridge, pick up a few bags of logs and the jobs done.


----------



## Andrew (Feb 23, 2020)

maingate said:


> We have gas central heating in Englandshire.


That'll be going as well. You'll be forced to replace it with a ground source heat pump. Gas comes from fossil fuels.


----------



## caledonia (Feb 23, 2020)

rabW said:


> Every Day a schoolday - I had never heard of this method, watched the video and tried out this afternoon. Thanks so much for posting! RobbieW


My fires never go out. I fill them up and turn them right down before going to bed and in the morning just turn them up and rake the ash out and away they go. With it only being wood I burn I can compost the ash which then goes back into the garden completing the circle.


----------



## ricc (Feb 23, 2020)

Andrew said:


> That'll be going as well. You'll be forced to replace it with a ground source heat pump. Gas comes from fossil fuels.


i do wonder how many actually read beyond the  headlines.    its only sales of less than 2 m3 of wet logs that are being banned, buy it by the lorry load and youre fine.   or barter.  or dont get caught. or cut your own.  nobody is proposing to ban burning wet logs,  just another headline to show theyre doing something which will be observed by the law abiding  and ignored or circumvented by everyone else.


----------



## kensowerby (Feb 23, 2020)

Whoo wait a minute, don't do as I do, do as I say,  so the government say we have to use nice clean electricity from our modern power stations,what  a con.
In our area we grow thousands of acres of willow to feed Drax power station, the harvester comes in cuts it, it is the left in a great big heap for a couple of months out in the open, it is then taken to the power station and burned??
This is green wood which has been out in all weathers, this type of fuel couldn't be kiln dried as it would use more power to dry it than the power it would create.
Another con to keep certain parties happy.
I will now wait for the flack.


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 23, 2020)

caledonia said:


> My fires never go out. I fill them up and turn them right down before going to bed and in the morning just turn them up and rake the ash out and away they go. With it only being wood I burn I can compost the ash which then goes back into the garden completing the circle.


No ash with oil and i can go away for as long as i like and it keeps working at 21c rooms & water 55c ,cat loves it.


----------



## caledonia (Feb 23, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> No ash with oil and i can go away for as long as i like and it keeps working at 21c rooms & water 55c ,cat loves it.View attachment 76853


As I said before Trev I have an oil heating system but with having two log burners going it only really gets used for the hot water as the house temp is high enough not to trigger the room thermostat. Free logs are cheaper than oil.


----------



## caledonia (Feb 23, 2020)

The dogs prefer lying in front of a real fire than a radiator.


----------



## Dai (Feb 23, 2020)

Tis folly burning wet wood, just gives you a crap fire besides the pollution aspect. 
Always give it a quick wipe with a bit of kitchen towel first, makes all the difference...


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 23, 2020)

caledonia said:


> As I said before Trev I have an oil heating system but with having two log burners going it only really gets used for the hot water as the house temp is high enough not to trigger the room thermostat. Free logs are cheaper than oil.


That a good idea,but do all the rooms get heated or do you not bother with kitchen/bedrooms,some like it cooler.


----------



## caledonia (Feb 23, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> That a good idea,but do all the rooms get heated or do you not bother with kitchen/bedrooms,some like it cooler.


The stoves are at opposite ends of the house and with the doors open they heat the whole house. All on one level so no upstairs.


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 23, 2020)

caledonia said:


> The stoves are at opposite ends of the house and with the doors open they heat the whole house. All on one level so no upstairs.


That makes sense,good move though you do have to stay in to load them,many farms use them here,old ranges are normal with back boiler for hot water.


----------



## maingate (Feb 23, 2020)

Andrew said:


> That'll be going as well. You'll be forced to replace it with a ground source heat pump. Gas comes from fossil fuels.



That is already being done in the South of England but only on new builds.


----------



## Robmac (Feb 23, 2020)

caledonia said:


> The dogs prefer lying in front of a real fire than a radiator. View attachment 76854



Blimey Cal, I didn't know that Mercedes made woodburners.


----------



## wildebus (Feb 23, 2020)

Allen said:


> Not sure though how I'd use it if I can't buy it......
> Thankfully the Welsh government haven't followed suit .....yet.


If you collect wood from woods;  if you use wood from your own garden; if you use your imagination you would see how ......


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 23, 2020)

wildebus said:


> If you collect wood from woods;  if you use wood from your own garden; if you use your imagination you would see how ......


Not a lot of council houses have wooded estates in there back garden,more like old busted matresses and rusty bikes.


----------



## caledonia (Feb 23, 2020)

Robmac said:


> Blimey Cal, I didn't know that Mercedes made woodburners.


Aga little Wenlock not Merc. Great wee 5kw stove and only £600 from stoves R Us. Just fitted 2 of them.


----------



## blights (Feb 23, 2020)

Nice I have to make sure I put well seasoned logs on my open fire to keep warm and heat up my water, yet the cretin up the road will be out the back chucking everything apart from his kids on his weekly bonfire like usual, mind you if I rebel for a while the price of house coal is going to plummet soon ewww I could be a rebel and stock up on cheap coal and try my luck until they get the smoke detector men on me roof sniffing me stack Grrrrrrr friggin Nanny state, makes me wanna get in me bus and free wheel to my next destination so as not to put any diesel fumes into the air on the way then light the biggest bonfire the UK has seen when I get there and chuck all the tickets the stack sniffer has issued me for burning a slighlty wet log. Talking of wet and logs I bet one of them came up with this idea.


----------



## landoboguy (Feb 23, 2020)

antiquesam said:


> I've got an open fire. It gets lit at the weekend and is more entertaining than the TV, or so I'm told because it usually sends me to sleep.


erm, make sure you have a good carbon monoxide detector Antiqusam


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 23, 2020)

caledonia said:


> View attachment 76860
> Aga little Wenlock not Merc. Great wee 5kw stove and only £600 from stoves R Us. Just fitted 2 of them.


Your rads in the wrong place,always under a window is the correct place,many homes i go into have them incorrectly placed,just wonder could i use my old parkray as a wood burner,its disconnected and vented so cannot expload.


----------



## Mastodon (Feb 23, 2020)

landoboguy said:


> erm, make sure you have a good carbon monoxide detector Antiqusam


I had one of those but the constant squealing gave me awful headaches.


----------



## caledonia (Feb 23, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> Your rads in the wrong place,always under a window is the correct place,many homes i go into have them incorrectly placed,just wonder could i use my old parkray as a wood burner,its disconnected and vented so cannot expload.


I know Trev. Just had it moved there last week. It was under the window but were opening up the window aperture to put in french doors. 
You don’t miss a thing do you.


----------



## antiquesam (Feb 23, 2020)

landoboguy said:


> erm, make sure you have a good carbon monoxide detector Antiqusam


I live in a victorian house. Draughts flow through the house, and by definition the fire draws air into the chimney. They used fire in mines to draw oxygen into the shafts.


----------



## Allen (Feb 24, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> Your rads in the wrong place,always under a window is the correct place,many homes i go into have them incorrectly placed,just wonder could i use my old parkray as a wood burner,its disconnected and vented so cannot expload.


Ok...I'll ask the question.
Why is under a window the correct place?


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Feb 24, 2020)

I buy my logs in large quantities so that i know it is at least 2year old before I burn it, as wet logs don’t produce much heat  
I also have a few trees on my land that have been blown down in the storms so decided to yum a chain saw to cut my own logs.
But I must be doing something wrong as it is taking me days just to cut one log off a tree, this is the chainsaw I bought maybe someone could explain where I am going wrong


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 24, 2020)

caledonia said:


> I know Trev. Just had it moved there last week. It was under the window but were opening up the window aperture to put in french doors.
> You don’t miss a thing do you.


Then you should have put it on back wall opp window to reverse flow air,im always watching you lot.


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 24, 2020)

Allen said:


> Ok...I'll ask the question.
> Why is under a window the correct place?


Because the hot air rises up the window across ceiling down back wall as it cools,which is the warmest internal wall,you can reverse flow on back wall if using french doors but its not as effective,it also keeps windows dry and stops cold air at the point of entry.
Any other questions when im on my stool.


----------



## peter palance (Feb 24, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> And many trees will be cut down.


or dose your dog fart,ok,not yors, but dogs and cats in general,dont get catty  ok.pj


----------



## peter palance (Feb 24, 2020)

Allen said:


> One thing is for certain.......the price for seasoned  logs will go up!


wood it? ok pj


----------



## peter palance (Feb 24, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> Because the hot air rises up the window across ceiling down back wall as it cools,which is the warmest internal wall,you can reverse flow on back wall if using french doors but its not as effective,it also keeps windows dry and stops cold air at the point of entry.
> Any other questions when im on my stool.


is your postier dry,time to move it,move it, ok,pj


----------



## ricc (Feb 24, 2020)

peter palance said:


> is your postier dry,time to move it,move it, ok,pj


learn summit every day....id always thought it was cos most the heat escaped out the window,   puttin the heater by the window means youve got a more or less evenly heated room.   puttin the heater oposite the window means youd get a temp drop from the hot back wall to the cold window.


----------



## Nabsim (Feb 24, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> Not a lot of council houses have wooded estates in there back garden,more like old busted matresses and rusty bikes.


Good reason to stay out in the van Trev, a rolling stone may gather no moss but it passes lots of fallen wood


----------



## GreggBear (Feb 24, 2020)

Y


helen262 said:


> I buy my logs in large quantities so that i know it is at least 2year old before I burn it, as wet logs don’t produce much heat
> I also have a few trees on my land that have been blown down in the storms so decided to yum a chain saw to cut my own logs.
> But I must be doing something wrong as it is taking me days just to cut one log off a tree, this is the chainsaw I bought maybe someone could explain where I am going wrongView attachment 76889


ou should have got the one with the red handle....


----------



## Eriba (Feb 24, 2020)

The question has been asked who will Police it, well consider the options available: set one against another comes to mind, your next door neighbour on there report a smoky chimney app. Is that the country we are destined for?


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 24, 2020)

Where i live is a smokeless zone from the sixties,many ripped the old parkrays out and fitted oil,then installed a open or log burner which dont use smokeless coal,never policed in my lifetime or never will.


----------



## Robmac (Feb 24, 2020)

Just had me chimley swept this morning.

The sweep had a few opinions on the subject (and not a 'Cor blimey' mentioned).


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 24, 2020)

Some info on the placing of rads in a room.


----------



## caledonia (Feb 24, 2020)

Robmac said:


> Just had me chimley swept this morning.
> 
> The sweep had a few opinions on the subject (and not a 'Cor blimey' mentioned).


I bought a pack of rods and a brush for £30 and do my own.


----------



## caledonia (Feb 24, 2020)

Ash and Birch will burn well when green. I have a lot of Cherry which was wind blown and is down to 14%moisture but the Beech I had felled 4months ago is 25%. Got a moisture meter from Aldi.


----------



## Nabsim (Feb 24, 2020)

Eriba said:


> The question has been asked who will Police it, well consider the options available: set one against another comes to mind, your next door neighbour on there report a smoky chimney app. Is that the country we are destined for?


It is the environmentall health department at your local council who police this sort of thing same as burning anything but wood or cardboard for years. Neighbours would probably report it to them but they still need to witness it/catch you at it. It took over two years before they managed to catch a local haulier who frequently burnt lorry tyres round here. Haulier knew they worked Monday to Friday 9 till 5 so he burnt outside those hours. Cutbacks meant there was no overtime allowed. Its all rediculous


----------



## n brown (Feb 24, 2020)

Robmac said:


> Just had me chimley swept this morning.
> 
> The sweep had a few opinions on the subject (and not a 'Cor blimey' mentioned).


did his small boy manage the chimbley ok without getting stuck ?


----------



## Robmac (Feb 24, 2020)

n brown said:


> did his small boy manage the chimbley ok without getting stuck ?



Yep, he flue up there.


----------



## n brown (Feb 24, 2020)

grate stuff-must have been potty


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 24, 2020)

We lads up chimileys,law should be DRAWN and put a DAMPER on that.   But then again if works SLACK needs must.


----------



## peter palance (Feb 25, 2020)

Martin P said:


> Logs were costing me a fortune till i found how well screwfix catalogues burn. Now i subscribe online and have hundreds of catalogues for all sorts of things sent to me. Heats my house for nothing


and thomas cook travel mags, are good for a burn up, come fly with me?  ok.pj


----------



## peter palance (Feb 25, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> Because the hot air rises up the window across ceiling down back wall as it cools,which is the warmest internal wall,you can reverse flow on back wall if using french doors but its not as effective,it also keeps windows dry and stops cold air at the point of entry.
> Any other questions when im on my stool.


what a load of hot air. or should i say hair, get it cut. ok.pj p.s. keep going, t.t.f.n


----------



## runnach (Feb 25, 2020)

Robmac said:


> Yep, he flue up there.


A use for your chickens Rob ,,,the old non layers drop one down the chimney it’s wings flap about and clean the soot,,,old Spanish farmers trick ....could be on to sumat


----------



## Deleted member 47550 (Feb 25, 2020)

So will this be the death knell of bonfires????? Some folk near us have them nearly every other week and seem to constantly burn the dreaded leylandi which smokes like hell. What about bonfire night!


----------

